# Best Shop Safety Practices



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I follow Router Forums on Facebook (not here to discuss the pros and cons of Facebook, so don't even go there).

Saw a post today in reference to an article regarding "best shop safety practices. Appears the individual the picture is using a jointer - she's wearing safety glasses, ear muffs and gloves - great. But........

Her hair is hanging down and she's not using push blocks. In fact, looks like she's got a finger and a thumb hanging over the edge of the board. Surely at some point she's going to missing a couple of digits when she makes contact with the cutters.

You would think that if you're going to post an article on "shop safety", the least you could do is a little homework before including such an egregious picture.

Don't the folks that come up with these articles and photos pay any attention to what's actually going on, or have they never been around sharp spinny things?

Geez

Edit: meant to include a link to the article on Router Forums: http://www.routerforums.com/articles/best-shop-safety-practices/


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

People like that scare the hell out of me. I stopped by this morning to see an acquaintance. He was putting a bit in a DW 611. I ask him what he was working on and he showed me a small board about 4x6x1/4 inch thick that was going to route the edge of. I without thinking said it would be easier and safer in his router table. He agreed I was likely right and put the bit in the table. Then he took the little board and started a climb cut on one side. Then he started to do the same on the first end grain and I said I had to get going as I needed to get home. He is not what I would call a rank beginner but he to sometimes scares me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

somebody didn't/can't read for context... (happens here a lot)...
the woman is the focal point and that is all that was seen..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

What’s a woman doing in a shop anyways , especially when there’s cooking and cleaning to be done ? :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oooooo....
And that would explain somebody's active dating schedule. 
On the issue at 'hand'; I'd veto the gloves as well. Maybe tight fitting Nitrile, but that's it.
Getting back to Rick's POV; somebody has to clean the shop..._*runs for cover*_


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Oooooo....
> And that would explain somebody's active dating schedule.
> On the issue at 'hand'; I'd veto the gloves as well. Maybe tight fitting Nitrile, but that's it.
> Getting back to Rick's POV; somebody has to clean the shop..._*runs for cover*_


Yes, it’s hard to believe I’m still single :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> What’s a woman doing in a shop anyways , especially when there’s cooking and cleaning to be done ? :grin:





DaninVan said:


> Oooooo....
> And that would explain somebody's active dating schedule.
> On the issue at 'hand'; I'd veto the gloves as well. Maybe tight fitting Nitrile, but that's it.
> Getting back to Rick's POV; somebody has to clean the shop..._*runs for cover*_


I know Rick is serious and you Dan are joking...
but just the same....
where do you two want the flowers sent and when can we come get your tools you won't be needing any longer...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Stick is right you two you’re on a dangerous path.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

In case anyone doubts the power wielded by women, note how often members here talk about getting their spouse's support for new tool necessities. They live longer and control the money in the end. Women also make most of the life altering decisions, and generally take better care of their health and money. The stats don't generally favor men. My wife and I celebrate our 20th anniversary today. Started late, finishing strong.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

vchiarelli said:


> You would think that if you're going to post an article on "shop safety", the least you could do is a little homework before including such an egregious picture.
> 
> Don't the folks that come up with these articles and photos pay any attention to what's actually going on, or have they never been around sharp spinny things?


I honestly think that some of those types watch 2 or 3 youtube videos, and think they know everything they need to know. One of the problems is, the videos might have been made by idiots. I don't know everything about woodworking, but one of my top rules is, keep away from the whirly parts. I would have been using push sticks. I also do not stand in line with my saw blade, often use a foot switch with my power tools - if something goes bad it is a lot faster to take my foot off the switch than it is to find the off switch and push it. There is more, but this is enough for now.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Perhaps starter of this thread is TOTALLLY wrong*

Let's get the facts right first..
1. She was JUST using the jointer (with blades down) as an "infeed table" to her router table.
2. The router bit in a router table cannot get her hair.
3. Her gloves are for friction and protection against wood spinsters ONLY.

Why would people assume that she was using a JOINTER when the subject is ROUTER SAFETY and not JOINTER (joiner) safety?

(e.g. I often use my tablesaw with blade totally down and guard off as infeed table to my Planer Thicknesser. That's why all my machines are at the same level)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well no, Reuel, the topic was *"Best Shop Safety Practices"*.
Pretty sure Vince didn't mention routers. He actually referred to the _jointer_ she was using.
http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/133666-best-shop-safety-practices.html#post1922466


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*He did mentioned Routers*



DaninVan said:


> Well no, Reuel, the topic was *"Best Shop Safety Practices"*.
> Pretty sure Vince didn't mention routers. He actually referred to the _jointer_ she was using.
> http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/133666-best-shop-safety-practices.html#post1922466


I can READ:-
"Routers are another piece of equipment that have their own safety rules. Unfortunately, not all of these rules are as obvious or well known as our table saw example above. If you’ve never stopped to think about staying safe specifically while using a router,....."


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not going down the 'He said ...He said path'; I'm merely pointing out that your comments are perhaps a tad aggressive, and not really in the spirit of respecting other members, and their opinions.
Just my take on the comments.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*I apologise and beg your understanding.*



DaninVan said:


> I'm not going down the 'He said ...He said path'; I'm merely pointing out that your comments are perhaps a tad aggressive, and not really in the spirit of respecting other members, and their opinions.
> Just my take on the comments.


I am sorry if I hurt your feelings or anyone else's feelings.
I have not login to Router Forum for more than 15 years until I found on Google last week that there is a thread started 9 years ago 8th May 2009 called "Looking for Reuel'. Someone wanted me to help.

I am only here to help if I can and I sense that some people may think that I am trying to take over their domain and try to shut me up and so I can get aggressive.

Reason I stayed away was because someone then called me a troll just because I was arguing that IMHO the Imperial system is superior to the metric system for WOODWORKING.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

reuelt said:


> Let's get the facts right first..
> 1. She was JUST using the jointer (with blades down) as an "infeed table" to her router table.
> 2. The router bit in a router table cannot get her hair.
> 3. Her gloves are for friction and protection against wood spinsters ONLY.
> ...


*1. First, the equipment she is using looks like a jointer - why do you assume she's using it as an "infeed table to her router table". There is no evidence of that
2. A router bit cannot get her hair - seriously??? Try hanging some shredded material next to a spinning bit and see what happens.
3. Her gloves are for friction and protection against splinters only? I agree they are for friction, but, they are loose. Never have any loose clothing when using power tools with spinning blades/bits.

The topic of the article is "Best Shop Safety Practices" not restricted to routers.

And per your example given, I'm sure a lot of people use other equipment as an infeed table, but that's got nothing to do with the article.*



reuelt said:


> I can READ:-
> "Routers are another piece of equipment that have their own safety rules. Unfortunately, not all of these rules are as obvious or well known as our table saw example above. If you’ve never stopped to think about staying safe specifically while using a router,....."


*The portion of the article that you quoted refers to the first paragraph above it. They discussed safety issues around a table saw, and then continues to discuss safety issues around routers, but has nothing to do with the picture they posted.*



reuelt said:


> I am sorry if I hurt your feelings or anyone else's feelings.
> I have not login to Router Forum for more than 15 years until I found on Google last week that there is a thread started 9 years ago 8th May 2009 called "Looking for Reuel'. Someone wanted me to help.
> 
> I am only here to help if I can and I sense that some people may think that I am trying to take over their domain and try to shut me up and so I can get aggressive.
> ...


*You didn't hurt my feelings, but I cannot speak for others and I don't believe that anyone thinks you are trying to take over a domain or that anyone is trying to "shut you up". If you feel that way, then that explains your aggressive attitude. You offer your opinion as do others, but that doesn't make anyone right or wrong. People can disagree with other's opinions, but for the most part, and I've been here for about 6 years, I've noticed that regardless of a difference of opinion, most members of this forum are at the very least, respectful of others. This forum is generally a very friendly place - some of the members have become friends with others and have spoken personally or by phone. New members come and go, but there are a lot of folks here that have been here for a long time. The reason for that is that they are willing to help others, to offer their knowledge and experience, they are respected, and they respect others. Respect is the key.

I cannot speak to you're being called a troll as I wasn't on the forum then, and I'm not going to argue the virtues of the Imperial system versus the metric system as I think that comes with what an individual is comfortable with. And I'm not suggesting that you take another 15 year hiatus, as it appears you have the ability and willingness to help, but if you are going to stick around, and post responses, my suggestion is that you do so in a more friendly, respectful manner.*


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Rain Man, 

*What’s a woman doing in a shop anyways , especially when there’s cooking and cleaning to be done ?* I realize this probably is not meant to be taken seriously. However, with that said, I do not believe this type of a comment should ever be aloud to pass and go out to the rest of the world. This Forum has a very high rating among the Woodworking community. These kind of remarks have no place on the Forum. That is a personal opinion. I think whoever monitors these comments is failing in there responsibility to monitor. I know this may be controversial on my part. I do not mean to demean or insult anyone. I truly believe there is no place for this on public forums or where many people read to enhance and learn.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Tagwatts said:


> Rain Man,
> 
> *What’s a woman doing in a shop anyways , especially when there’s cooking and cleaning to be done ?* I realize this probably is not meant to be taken seriously. However, with that said, I do not believe this type of a comment should ever be aloud to pass and go out to the rest of the world. This Forum has a very high rating among the Woodworking community. These kind of remarks have no place on the Forum. That is a personal opinion. I think whoever monitors these comments is failing in there responsibility to monitor. I know this may be controversial on my part. I do not mean to demean or insult anyone. I truly believe there is no place for this on public forums or where many people read to enhance and learn.


It is allowed, not aloud. I would be very interested in reading what one, or more, of the women on this forum has to say on this. I thought it was funny, and in no way sincere. And I think the monitors here are doing a pretty darn good job, certainly a lot better than I have seen on a bunch of other forums, I don't really see a need for them to step in on such a minor thing. But that's me.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> What’s a woman doing in a shop anyways , especially when there’s cooking and cleaning to be done ? :grin:


Yup, that's my man . You go Rick.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> In case anyone doubts the power wielded by women, note how often members here talk about getting their spouse's support for new tool necessities. They live longer and control the money in the end. Women also make most of the life altering decisions, and generally take better care of their health and money. The stats don't generally favor men. My wife and I celebrate our 20th anniversary today. Started late, finishing strong.


Happy Anniversary Tom.

David


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Photo or no photo, the points raised in the text of the article are within reason.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Just out of curiosity. I do occasionally see things from the forum on facebook. Does everything that gets posted here show up on facebook, or only the posts with pictures ?


Thanks...Gary


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Gary - I'm not totally sure how they do it, but what I have seen on Facebook are articles such as the one I referred to in my original post. I've also seen some posts like "what project are you currently working on?", "How did you choose a dust collector", as well as specific posts/threads started by some of the forum members. A couple of examples are my post regarding the Record 52 1/2P vise restoration, "guide bushings or bearing guided". So, to answer your question, it's a mix of things, but not everything that gets posted to the forum shows up on Facebook.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

That was what I thought. So I guess if you only follow the forum on Facebook, you would miss much of the content.


Gary


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Correct - posts on Facebook are sparse but have picked up a bit. I was a member of the forum before I followed them on Facebook. I would think that if anyone is interested in routers, or woodworking in general and follows this forum on Facebook, they would have joined the forum eventually.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Cricket was strongly promoting for us to share or like or follow or whatever makes the forum owners more money as I think that enough Facebook followers make the poster cash based on participation? Maybe someone more knowledgeable about it can verify that. Anyway she gave up after a while as most of us older types aren’t interested in the FB page.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Cherryville - there are 1717 people that "like" RouterForums on Facebook and there are 1714 people that "follow" Routerforums on FB, meaning that they receive the posts in their FB feeds.


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

Happy anniversary Tom, with many more in the barrel.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

reuelt said:


> I am sorry if I hurt your feelings or anyone else's feelings.
> I have not login to Router Forum for more than 15 years until I found on Google last week that there is a thread started 9 years ago 8th May 2009 called "Looking for Reuel'. Someone wanted me to help.
> 
> I am only here to help if I can and I sense that some people may think that I am trying to take over their domain and try to shut me up and so I can get aggressive.
> ...


Reuel first off I also have to disagree with your stance on safety. Her hair is hanging a bit low, she has gloves on, and no push locks which would get her hands away from the blades. If you want to work that way it’s up to you but it’s much harder to do woodworking if you are missing fingers or eyes. I remember reading about a young girl whip was enrolled in an industrial arts program at a college and she had gone into the shop to work on a project after hours. She was found the next morning with her hair caught in a lathe and neck broken. So just how careful is careful enough? I worked as a safety admin for the British Columbia Ministry of Forests for 8 years supervising logging crews. I used to tell the guys in the crews that you can skirt this or that safety rule and your chances of not getting hurt are maybe 1 in 100,000 to one in a million. But when when you add up all the things you skirt safety on your odds of gettting hurt by one of them might drop to a one in 5 or 10,000 chance and those aren’t good odds. 

Your comments about being trolled are interesting. It seems that someone didn’t agree with your belief that imperial is superior to metric in woodworking. If you had stayed around you’d have seen that Harry Sinclair’s thread about “The stupidity of imperial measurement “ is one of the longest running threads in forum history. If there was a lot of discussion for both sides but I don’t know if anyone really took it personally and took a 15 year hiatus because of it. I just posted the comment on another thread that “Good tools aren’t cheap and cheap tools aren’t good” and you promptly posted a cheap bandsaw that you thought didn’t fit that statement. I didn’t take it personally. I’m entitled to my opinion and you yours. It’s part of what makes the forum what it is. Different viewpoints. Sometimes all viewpoints have value. In any case, you can’t be confrontational with those who don’t support the same view as you. There are about 50 lifetimes of woodworking experience on the forum active at the moment. Some with similar experiences and others different. It’s the strength of the forum.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Saw this on another forum, so go ahead and let your freak flag fly.... I will call 911 for you. Wonder if it hurt. Tie up the hair, ditch the gloves and long sleeves, stand up straight and use push blocks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tagwatts said:


> Rain Man,
> 
> *What’s a woman doing in a shop anyways , especially when there’s cooking and cleaning to be done ?* I realize this probably is not meant to be taken seriously. However, with that said, I do not believe this type of a comment should ever be aloud to pass and go out to the rest of the world. This Forum has a very high rating among the Woodworking community. These kind of remarks have no place on the Forum. That is a personal opinion. I think whoever monitors these comments is failing in there responsibility to monitor. I know this may be controversial on my part. I do not mean to demean or insult anyone. I truly believe there is no place for this on public forums or where many people read to enhance and learn.


I’m pretty sure Rick meant that in gest. If Roxanne or Barb or any other of our female members felt offended by Ricks statement then I might remove it. But I’m positive that the remark was made light heartedly. Roxanne or Barb would probably come back with their own gaffs toward Rick. We’ve fallen victim to political correctness lately which in my opinion is an assault on free speech. If it were truly hateful and spiteful or truly demeaning then yes I would have done something about it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Of course I’m joking guys . On another note , I don’t know if you all get out much , but if you pay attention you may have noticed this last few decades that woman are becoming males , and males are becoming females . 
The majority of you guys lived in the best era of existence.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well put, Rick! We're being turned into Monks, having taken vows of silence.
https://reason.com/blog/2018/05/10/cornell-student-underwear-thesis-chai
_You_ try that stunt and see what happens... *zips lips*


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

When I first saw the picture, I cringed as well. Nearly all the safety issues would be solved if the operator of the jointer simply used pushed blocks. That would get rid of the need of gloves to avoid splinters, keep fingers from overhanging the board, and would raise her head further away to minimize the hair risk. However, the hair should be tied back as an added safety measure. Also, I noticed there was no guard on the jointer, which that in itself is a major hazard.

As a note, I don't believe that this picture was posed for this particular article, as it is actually a stock photo that the rights for use can be purchased from shutter stock, though they have the machine wrongly captioned as a sander. This is in regards to the thought that she was using the jointer as an infeed table for the router table, which I don't believe to be the case.

https://www.shutterstock.com/image-...ood-381847438?src=Pv58ImD_M5zoraeIMdl6Tw-1-14


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Of course I’m joking guys . On another note , I don’t know if you all get out much , but if you pay attention you may have noticed this last few decades that woman are becoming males , and males are becoming females .
> The majority of you guys lived in the best era of existence.


Oooo, nice save Rick. But you should substitute 'ladies' for 'guys'. >

Yeah, and if they weren't born a male, I'm not going fishing with them. And if they weren't born female, I'm not dating them.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Just for you Theo


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

vchiarelli said:


> Just for you Theo


You have the spelling wrong. Should be spelled Rick. Hehehe

What I SHOULD have said is: If they weren't born a male, and stayed a male, I'm not going fishing with them. And: If they weren't born a female, and stayed a female, I'm not going to date them. 

I make exceptions on dating, if a female, who was born a female, has to shave.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> In case anyone doubts the power wielded by women, note how often members here talk about getting their spouse's support for new tool necessities. They live longer and control the money in the end. Women also make most of the life altering decisions, and generally take better care of their health and money. The stats don't generally favor men. My wife and I celebrate our 20th anniversary today. Started late, finishing strong.


I agree with you a 110% Tom. My wife and I have come to an agreement. I make the big decisions, she makes the little decisions. She decides things like where we live, who our friends are what we wear, what we eat, where we travel, etc. You know, the small stuff. I, on the other hand, make the big decisions, like what do we have to do to achieve world peace, how do we fix the environment, what foreign countries are our friends and which ones are our enemies. You know, the big decisions. Funny thing, her decisions seem to work out well, mine ... not so much.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bob Adams said:


> Saw this on another forum, so go ahead and let your freak flag fly.... I will call 911 for you. Wonder if it hurt. Tie up the hair, ditch the gloves and long sleeves, stand up straight and use push blocks.


Can't fix stupid.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Barry; to be fair, there's a lot of dubious advice out there. If one followed all of it one would either be maimed or get nothing accomplished.
If her supervisor told her when she started, that the hair was just great, gloves would keep her hands from getting all red and irritated, and that long sleeves would keep the chips out of her uh, more sensitive regions, well then...
Just sayin'; there's "stupid" and then there's misinformed. 
Either way, yes to your points.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dan I can’t believe what I’ve witnessed on YouTube . I swear no one there has heard of a mask , eye protection and ear protection. Something I do every cut .
Not a great way to teach the younger generation that’s getting into the hobby.

Changing to a different subject , the more I’ve learned about plumbing , the more mistakes I have seen people make on YouTube , and some of these people are tradesman ? 
So if I didn’t know any better, I’d be doing what they say to the letter . Fortunately I did my homework .
So although I still use YouTube videos as a tool , you still have to do your research


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Barry747 said:


> I agree with you a 110% Tom. My wife and I have come to an agreement. I make the big decisions, she makes the little decisions. She decides things like where we live, who our friends are what we wear, what we eat, where we travel, etc. You know, the small stuff. I, on the other hand, make the big decisions, like what do we have to do to achieve world peace, how do we fix the environment, what foreign countries are our friends and which ones are our enemies. You know, the big decisions. Funny thing, her decisions seem to work out well, mine ... not so much.


Barry - kinda the same thing here but different. My wife makes the small decisions and I make the big decision. Only thing is, we've never had any big decisions (so she tells me)


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Barry; to be fair, there's a lot of dubious advice out there. If one followed all of it one would either be maimed or get nothing accomplished.
> If her supervisor told her when she started, that the hair was just great, gloves would keep her hands from getting all red and irritated, and that long sleeves would keep the chips out of her uh, more sensitive regions, well then...
> Just sayin'; there's "stupid" and then there's misinformed.
> Either way, yes to your points.


Dan, the "Can't fix stupid" remark was not about the woman with the gloves, it was about the guy with the beard. Leaving that loose around any power equipment displays a complete lack of common sense let alone shop safety. Either that, or he was trying to come up with an alternative to waxing to remove unwanted hair. :sarcastic:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> So although I still use YouTube videos as a tool , you still have to do your research


Yeah. Awhile back I was thinking of making a small wood lathe, to make carving mallets with. Rather than invent the wheel, I googled, and wound up on youtube. Found the perfect video, guy had about a 3 minute, and showed how to make a simple, but very workable lathe, from wood, using a drill for power. Exactly what I wanted. The next video in line was also about making a lathe, except it was 12+ minutes, not to easy to follow, and not as good a quality of lathe. 

For me, youtube is more a source of entertainment than it is for learning. Well, that is partially right - I learned I could watch old cartoons on youtube.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

There are only a few safety rules in my shop.
If an operation looks scary, don't do it. I can and have hurt myself with a hand saw. Sharp spinny things make me think more than twice.
Not allowed while machinery is in operation: alcohol, long sleeves, long hair and, any jewelry.
The alcohol ban is obvious. Who likes sawdust in their Scotch?
I have a few nice long sleeved shirts with nasty tears in the sleeves. I was lucky several times. Finally wised up. Nice flannel shirts are expensive.
My hair was never long. But, that prohibition keeps most women and hippies out.
And, I sold all my bling.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> The alcohol ban is obvious. Who likes sawdust in their Scotch?


everybody needs a little fiber in their diet...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> There are only a few safety rules in my shop.
> If an operation looks scary, don't do it. I can and have hurt myself with a hand saw. Sharp spinny things make me think more than twice.
> Not allowed while machinery is in operation: alcohol, long sleeves, long hair and, any jewelry.
> The alcohol ban is obvious. Who likes sawdust in their Scotch?
> ...


I am never unafraid of any power tools, helps keep me safe. But, yes, I have hurt myself with a handsaw also. But hurt myself with a knife mostly. When my hair gets to about 1/2", I am way overdue for a haircut. My beard is 2" or 3", so I'd have to put my face right down close to a machine for that to get caught, and no way am I going to do that. I do wear long sleeve shirts almost daily, summer or winter, from since I was a kid. Dress uniform in the Army was about the only times I have regularly worn short sleeve shirts. Fatigues were long sleeved, but we could roll the sleeves up. I still roll up the long sleeve shirts I wear, never wear one unrolled. So, even tho I wear long sleeves, they never get close to a power tool. I need some new shirts this year, and may have to get some short sleeved, because I can't find any long sleeved I like that are in my size. Bah.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes you can cure stupid. It's called the gene pool.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I thought Rick comment was funny but I don't take everything to heart I am use to guys, that is all I work with.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Safety is different for everybody.. shouldn't were shorts, hair too, no gloves, gloves, head phones on head phones off, radio on radio off, etc.

I wear no, mask, no gloves,no hearing protection and I blast hard rock on the radio. It's called Rebelwork zone.. when the right music is on, stay put of my mosh pit...

Take care of one's self..


----------

